# Damon Stoudemire to be bought out?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2007/aug/20/s20griznu2/



> Griz brass expects Stoudamire to simply "train" the young guns. But this youth movement isn't what Stoudamire signed up for. Remember, he came to Memphis as a free agent, suffered an otherwise career-ending injury and came back to play. He's healthy and wants to contribute to a winner. After all, does a 34-year-old point guard fit the new direction? Don't be surprised if Stoudamire and the Griz work out a trade or buyout before or during training camp.


i think he would be perfect to back up and to tutor rondo, certainly hes worth a look for a big chunk of the MLE


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

That would be a decent acquisition. However, he has always been a poor defender because of his size and is even worse now that he is older and has less quickness


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Stoudamire would be a good pickup. He can definitely shoot the ball, and that's what we need from a PG right now..


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

I suggested this 3 weeks ago.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

He isnt that good and you wont like him on your team. Get a young guy. Stop making your team the grandpa Celtics. What are you guys gonna get Parish, McHale and Bird back too? Maybe DJ as well? With Miller? Your teams average age is like 53


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I don't care if we are old or young - as long as we are good. That said, no thanks on DS.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Maybe DJ as well?


That is in extremely poor taste.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> That is in extremely poor taste.


Agreed and I would hope that the poster edits that before a mod. On Damon Stoudamire, I'd think he wouldn't be the PG type that you're looking for on the Celtics, there are already a bunch of scorers on the team, B Knight would have been ideal for Boston.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

LX said:


> Stoudamire would be a good pickup. *He can definitely shoot the ball*, and *that's what we need from a PG right now*..


Yes, but we also need a PG who can pass and distribute the ball on a nightly basis. Can Stoudamire, whose career is on a steep decline, really do that?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd rather see a veteran swingman first, but Stoudamire wouldn't be that bad of a pick up, depending on the price. You'd like to see someone that can better distribute the ball with the guns the Celtics have now, but there's really not many PGs left out there. He's pretty much the exact opposite of Rondo, can shoot but can't defend.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

BenDavis503 said:


> He isnt that good and you wont like him on your team. Get a young guy. Stop making your team the grandpa Celtics. What are you guys gonna get Parish, McHale and Bird back too? Maybe DJ as well? With Miller? Your teams average age is like 53


So you make yourself look like an idiot and a jerk in one post. We need VETERANS. We tried that whole young guys with potential thing, it didn't work. We're trying to win now, not later. Then you brought DJ into this. What a joke.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well he's better than any other realistic alternative if he becomes available IMO


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

We have 3 points guards already. When DA signed Eddie House..that was it..no more point guards.

There is only 1 remaining roster spot, or 2 if we cut Manuel. Reggie Miller fills the roster to 15 if he signs. It would make sense to be cutting Manuel is we're signing Reggie because they are both SG's and theres no point in having 4 of them. After Reggie Miller I can only seeing us signing another SF in case Wallace cant be productive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Eddie House is no point guard


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if you can upgrade in the short term its well worth putting some of the younger guys back down to D league, manual, wallace etc could all make the team BUT if there are better alternatives available... like stoudemire and reggie then they may have to wait a few seasons to make the team

Rondo/Stoudemire/Pruitt .... with House and Ray also able to handle the ball is a very solid PG rotation


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

HB said:


> Eddie House is no point guard


Eddie House is _exactly _what many people in here are screaming we need (not me) over Rondo. A guy who can bring the ball up with a decent outside shot. This way we can sit the "lazy, complete lack of an offensive game, sense of entitlement, no practice" Rondo, right?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Eddie House is _exactly _what many people in here are screaming we need (not me) over Rondo. A guy who can bring the ball up with a decent outside shot. This way we can sit the "lazy, complete lack of an offensive game, sense of entitlement, no practice" Rondo, right?


I love the signing, but he is a shooting guard. His handles as a point is extremely weak


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

In that case we have Pruit. Good handle, good outside shot, can shoot the 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pruitt is still a year away from seriously competing. Like I said before, a point guard that can bring the ball up, post feed to Garnett, hit perimter shots, and defend is ideal. House does not do three of those four criteria.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

And Rondo last season lacked in only one of those four, and quite possibly has made improvements. 

Pruitt may or may not be a year away. We'll see.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Maybe DJ as well?





P-Dub34 said:


> That is in extremely poor taste.


Based on some of his comments on our Trail Blazer board, my guess is that he doesnt know about DJ passing away. I apologize for his ignorance. 


Back on topic. I think Damon would be a great fit for your Celtics. I wouldnt even be all that surprised to see him start over Rondo.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Back on topic. I think Damon would be a great fit for your Celtics. I wouldnt even be all that surprised to see him start over Rondo.


I would, i dont think Damon is a starter in the league anymore, but for 15 solid minutes a night hes a great back up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ive always liked damon but with eddie house is there a need for damon??? i know house isnt much of a "pg" but hes like stoudemire with less passing skills...rondo will take the majority of the minutes at pg so with house and pruitt i dont think we would have room


----------

